# Songs like this



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I like this song. What are some other songs like it?






I hope I didn't shock anyone too much.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

It didn't shock me at all. I just don't think it's very good. 

Kevin


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

try with this


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Kevin Pearson said:


> It didn't shock me at all. I just don't think it's very good.
> 
> Kevin


I thought my sudden change of opinion towards this sort of music would have been a little surprising, but oh well.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I thought my sudden change of opinion towards this sort of music would have been a little surprising, but oh well.


It is surprising, your tastes in music are getting worse.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like this song. What are some other songs like it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOhhh kids grow so fast


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds a bit like Butterfly Effect to me ......

But then I'm biased my son is associated with them.


----------



## yoed (Feb 21, 2013)

would love to hear your thoughts about my new video i released today, thanks!




full album:
http://yoednir.bandcamp.com


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You may enjoy this? I have the CD, and it's great. Sort of a prog metal/jazz quartet with drums, bass, keys, and cello. These cats can play their butts off!


----------



## yoed (Feb 21, 2013)

thanks! i will listen now!


----------



## yoed (Feb 21, 2013)

the cello sound here is so crispy and rough, its definitely electric cello..
(i am not talking about the acoustic cello playing...


----------

